# Back Forty Mud Ride



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ya'll ever run into big snakes out there?


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

We don't have anything dangers or big in the snake department. Garter snakes and Brown Snakes. Probably a few others that I have never seen.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a good time!! Was this from last summer by chance? Been too cold up there lately for short sleeves hasn't it??


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep last summer. Warming up now should have some mud riding soon.


----------

